# free web space for pictures



## diggerjeff (Sep 27, 2004)

i ran across this site the other day . i joined ( it's free ) and i liked it so much i thought i would pass the link along. you can send unlimited amount of pics and they will host and help you manage them. it also offers a sharing file so your friends and family can access some or all of your photos if you would like. it's a pretty good deal for free!!  on the flip side they will provide prints of your photos , if you choose to purchase. have fun.
 ckeck it out
 http://www.shutterfly.com


----------

